

Ask HN: What books have you read & liked in 2012 till now? - uast23


======
stevenspasbo
I just finished Game of Thrones, I couldn't put it down and had to go out and
buy the A Clash of Kings as soon as I was done.

------
encladeus
Alan Turing: The Enigma, by Andrew Hodges

Although first published in 1983, I only managed to read it in 2012.

------
kappaloris
The magicians + sequel.

I found it interesting mainly because it's a fantasy book about fantasy books.

------
gadders
The Black Company series by Glen Cook.

------
quink
Isn't this what Goodreads is for?

<http://www.goodreads.com/review/list/1039487>

(not all of these are from 2012, that's just when I added most)

------
bvlaar
Thinking Fast and Slow

~~~
uast23
Thanks for recommending this. I read the reviews, it looks awesome. I just
placed the order.

------
bazookaBen
might be old school, but 1984 and Animal Farm by Orwell

------
mpesce
Bring Up The Bodies

